# Vibram 5 finger trainers



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Thinking of getting a pair of these for the gym.

Any one got them? What they like?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Got the adidas version.

I found they were useful when I was carrying a back injury to get my posture sorted for squats. Tried to use them for running as well but they gave me awful shin splints and calf pain.

However, pair of converse/chuck taylors for me now when in the gym. Exactly the same concept and you don't look like a plank wearing them.


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Aliking10 said:


> Got the adidas version.
> 
> I found they were useful when I was carrying a back injury to get my posture sorted for squats. Tried to use them for running as well but they gave me awful shin splints and calf pain.
> 
> However, pair of converse/chuck taylors for me now when in the gym. Exactly the same concept and you don't look like a plank wearing them.


Cool man. I might give them a go. Not a fan of converse tbh lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

I was looking at getting a pair but decided against it and just got a pair of cheap nike trainers.

I like the idea behind them but the price is too much in my opinion.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ugliest looking things I've ever seen. I hate feet.


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

zasker said:


> I was looking at getting a pair but decided against it and just got a pair of cheap nike trainers.
> 
> I like the idea behind them but the price is too much in my opinion.


Yeah they're a bit dear mate lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

leezers said:


> Yeah they're a bit dear mate lol


a bit is an understatement, also if im not mistaken they recently got sued over something... i think it was false claims, didnt really read the whole article.

http://www.runnersworld.com/general-interest/vibram-agrees-to-settle-class-action-lawsuit


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Ugliest looking things I've ever seen. I hate feet.


Wouldn't care if they where free, people look like bell ends wearing them :lol:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I want a pair of the Rebook Cross fit shoes, guy in my old gym had a decent pair.

Had a look a second ago, pair of high tops for £41 with discount.


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Wouldn't care if they where free, people look like bell ends wearing them :lol:


Each to there own man lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a pair of bare foot by Merrell with a vibram sole, UI have plantar problems so wear them to the gym, I like them, but hard to get used to at first, keep your foot in a good arch position, mine weren't dear, got them off ebay for £30 and came new in a box with their description and a price on it for £90ish, no reason to think they are not that price in some stores, but anyway worth £30...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho by the way mine are proper trainers not those five toe things, not enough foot protection for me...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think vibrams are amazing, especially if your goal is to let ppl know how much of a cnut you are without speaking to them


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> I think vibrams are amazing, especially if your goal is to let ppl know how much of a cnut you are without speaking to them


Is that why you've got a beard then mate


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Aliking10 said:


> Got the adidas version.
> 
> I found they were useful when I was carrying a back injury to get my posture sorted for squats. Tried to use them for running as well but they gave me awful shin splints and calf pain.
> 
> However, pair of converse/chuck taylors for me now when in the gym. Exactly the same concept and you don't look like a plank wearing them.


That the adipure 1.1 you got mate?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

leezers said:


> That the adipure 1.1 you got mate?


Yeah, the original Adipure Performance one's.

Imported them a couple of years ago before they sold them here.


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

How you find them? I'm liking the luminous yellow ones lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

leezers said:


> Is that why you've got a beard then mate


Lol, although I am a self admitted cnut, me having a beard is just coincidental


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> Lol, although I am a self admitted cnut, me having a beard is just coincidental


Hahaha that made me laugh mate. I also have a beard but it isn't a beast like yours. Respect lol


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Winning bidder for a pair of the lime adidas ones on eBay. £30 result!!! Better looking like a cnut for £30 rather than a £90 Cnut with the vibram lol


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

leezers said:


> How you find them? I'm liking the luminous yellow ones lol


They are good mate, just make sure you've sized down on the pair you've bought.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

leezers said:


> How you find them? I'm liking the luminous yellow ones lol


got mine from tkmaxx mate, although ebay is worth a shot, paid 40 quid


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

got mine while ago, had them on twice or smth need five fingers socks as cant train without socks

I like them, looks weird tho


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Aliking10 said:


> They are good mate, just make sure you've sized down on the pair you've bought.


Bastard!!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

leezers said:


> Bastard!!


You want them to be super tight to prevent them rolling and your foot moving inside, the adipure 1.1's don't have any laces or anyway to adjust them.

Vibrams on the other hand usually have straps and laces etc.


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Aliking10 said:


> You want them to be super tight to prevent them rolling and your foot moving inside, the adipure 1.1's don't have any laces or anyway to adjust them.
> 
> Vibrams on the other hand usually have straps and laces etc.


Too late now mate lol


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I have 2 pairs of the Adipure 1.1.

They're great for leg day but a bugger for doing cardio in.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

DC1 said:


> I have 2 pairs of the Adipure 1.1.
> 
> They're great for leg day but a bugger for doing cardio in.


Sound like an elephant on the running machine. Plus they give me massive shin splints and tight calves.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Aliking10 said:


> Sound like an elephant on the running machine. Plus they give me massive shin splints and tight calves.


They're great for training calf's in as you can get a brilliant squeeze on the muscle.

I find they improve your foot health too as my toes seem to curl the more I wear normal trainers all the time.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Just as a heads up Adidas have their summer sale on and you can get these for around £36.

I bought a new pair online last week.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Everytime i see someone wearing them I just want to get a 40kg dumbell and drop it on their foot,


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Everytime i see someone wearing them I just want to get a 40kg dumbell and drop it on their foot,


Wow you are bonkers


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so might be ok. Checked online and my size is the smallest they come in so they'll have to do lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

they do special one for us Suffolk folk with 6 toes


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> I think vibrams are amazing, especially if your goal is to let ppl know how much of a cnut you are without speaking to them


You have a pair for every day of the week then i take it :lol:


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought if getting them then realised how much of a tool the people wearing them look so I bought a thin pair of converse all stars instead and have no complaints


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

A B said:


> I thought if getting them then realised how much of a tool the people wearing them look so I bought a thin pair of converse all stars instead and have no complaints


Lol. I bet you're the coolest guy in your gym


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a cvnt then lol. Not that I give a fcuk. :tongue:

I got the Vibram KSO Evo's. They're great for running (but you have to build up to any sort of distance while your muscles etc become acustomed to not having any support), they're good for squats and deads.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> You have a pair for every day of the week then i take it :lol:


Don't be a cock Dave..... Just 3 pairs for each of my gym days


----------

